# machines?



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

What type of machines are everyone running. We use Galaxy 2000 's. They are great machines. 7.5 hp and they use the drum or the belt. I highly recommend this machine for anyone that does old and new floors. :Thumbs:


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Those things are too big and nasty for me. What was the biggest selling point for you?


----------



## Grainywood (Aug 8, 2005)

adams said:


> What type of machines are everyone running. We use Galaxy 2000 's. They are great machines. 7.5 hp and they use the drum or the belt. I highly recommend this machine for anyone that does old and new floors. :Thumbs:


Ditto. It is really big. A real pain in the a$$ if it's a small job. This woman kept begging me to do her small 130 ft kitchen. Two swipes and I was done with the big sander. Took me all of ten minutes to sand and 30 minutes to set up.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Donedat said:


> Those things are too big and nasty for me. What was the biggest selling point for you?



Right they are monsters but you get used to it. We were really attracted to the machine because of the belt/drum feature. We like to rough sand using the drum, where you have to put your own paper on and then finish up with 50, and 100 with the belt. Works great!! :Thumbs:


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Can you just get a solid drum with no slot in it?


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

prosand super 8 from bona, and super 7 edgers.festool saw with guides for doing borders and inlays- worth its weight in gold!!!! justin


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Donedat said:


> Can you just get a solid drum with no slot in it?


Yes, they do offer a machine that is strictly belt.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Synteko is now marketing the Galaxy machines. Imagine that. The just might be a challenge to Bona in that they offer a wider range of products. Not only do they offer machines, DCS, water and oil finish, cleaning kits, they also offer Acid Cure finishes called Synteko Classic. I smell competition in the air folks. :Thumbs:


----------



## hulk (Nov 20, 2005)

we use galaxy omega 8 drum to ruff and a belted to slick


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

hulk said:


> we use galaxy omega 8 drum to ruff and a belted to slick


Sounds like a lot of work to me. I have used drums before, but found I like the speed of a belt sander. I've used the Orebro 10" before. That is a belt. I would sure like to try the Galaxy in a belt though. Sounds like an awesome beast of a machine.

I've been using the Lagler Hummel forever. Do the Galaxies leave the "ripple" effect or do they sand truly flat all the way?


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

My Lagler Hummel has been leaving "ripples" in the floor. Especially soft wood. I'm thinking it's time for a tune-up but do the other brands do that? It looks pretty bad in the reflection.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Donedat said:


> My Lagler Hummel has been leaving "ripples" in the floor. Especially soft wood. I'm thinking it's time for a tune-up but do the other brands do that? It looks pretty bad in the reflection.


We just got a new brand new Galaxy 2000 that was leaving what we call chatter marks, So we sent it back and it had a bad drum. But the other machines, same kind, have done well.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow. Now I don't feel bad. I've had this machine since '99 and haven't changed the drum. I've changed the tension roller at least once.


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2005)

Certain year Hummels had problems that you describe dondat. Something about going with a slower rpm. I think there was a pulley replacement recommended. Not sure if they ever got it straightened out. You might ask at floormasters.com. Bill Price mentioned something about it. 
You might think about replacing the wheels. If they sit too long in one spot, they can get flat spots. Hummel also recommends sanding at a 15 deg angle on all papers but the last. I've never had the guts to do that but it would help with waves.
My old hummel has been outstanding. A new one I setup for a shop has been doing well also. No better manchine for a one man operation imo.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

As I mentioned, I mine is a '99. The new style with the yellow emergency shut-off box came out in the early '90's. The difference between that one and the one before it seems like it was the angle of the pipe. I'm a tall person and I'm wondering if the way I'm pulling on the machine causes the drum to lift up just enough to cause a little skip from time to time.


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

donedat its called the hummel wave.like marco said go to www.floormasters.com they will help.justin


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks Justin. I'll check it out.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Our Galaxy's are 7.5 hp ea.......Whats yalls?


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

I guess you guys overlooked my question.


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

The prosand super 8 has 5 hp.What brand of finishes and sand paper do you use? justin


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

oil, we use basic coatings. Water, we use mostly Bona. Lot of pacific strong, and eon70. We use Dura seal sealer and stain. Nortan paper.


----------



## justin savage (Apr 4, 2005)

we use polo plaz oil, basic coatings and or synteko water. we use sealcoat from zinnser for our sealer, and norton paper. also stains from polo plaz or bona. justin


----------



## termyte (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Marco. Have we met before? Good evening gentlemen, I am using Galaxy 12's. termite


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

I also have the galaxy 8 inch. Mine just takes belts though. No point for the drum.


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

I know a guy that bought two Galaxy 2000’s; I think they are 2002 models. He has had problems with chatter on both machines. He has to hardplate more than he would like to because of the chatter.

I was wondering how the slit in the drum could not cause chatter even when you are using the belt. I am interested in a new 12” machine and have found that when the 2000 is mentioned the word chatter usually comes up. If the problem has been solved I will consider buying one.

I tested a Galaxy 2000 at a trade show and it was awesome. I would like to buy one because of the drum/belt option and the power they have but I had enough chatter with the old machines mentioned below so I would like to here more on the 2000.

We have our old American 12’s, American Standard 8’s, Super 8’s and an 83’s. We sometimes use these old machines for the very tuff jobs.

My son’s use Hummel’s and I have a new Floorcrafter.


----------



## ken johnson (Dec 26, 2007)

*ditto*

I've heard the same about chatter and Galaxy2000 is way too cluncky. We've used essex silverline pro 8 and find it easier to operate and get around at job sites.


----------



## hardwoodhavoc (Feb 1, 2008)

I have used many different drum/belt sanders. Infact all all the above listed. My favorite B/D sander is the Prosand 10. I am currently using a Prosand Super 8 2001 model. The basic design of the Bona prosand and the Orebro is the same. I have worked with these sanders for years. All sanders have draw backs but these sanders seem to fit my process of sanding. They also seem to leave less edge work (edgers sux). Them there galaxy jobbies are friggin HUGE! I worked at shop that swore by them and thier answer for the weight was to seperate the motor from the the body every day and re-assemble it the next job..this calls for oven mits on long days. The hummel 8 inch seems to take forever and leaves alot of edge work. The 10in hummels is a bit better but seems to still double my rough or strip sanding time. Then I have noticed all the hummels I have used seemed to leave sanding patterns. These mostly dissapear in 120g screening process. I have heard other people, more than one person has called it hummel roll. I personaly think this could be a maint. issue. Hummels do seem to be the most user friendly machines though. Easy for those just starting. A clarke durm/belt hmm yuk is about all i have to say. They look like they should work well but the few i have worked with chatter and shake like a wet dog. I even thought to buy one once brand new. but it to chattered right out of the box and the demo they gave me did also so i purchased a prosand and have had little trouble with it for years. Well sorry bout the windy speech but if you didn't wanna hear bout drum sander tech your in the wrong forum.


----------



## Powell (May 14, 2008)

*A few years too late*

So incase anyone still reads this thread, Ive used the hummel and K&T sanders and both have left chatters over time the Nt8 Kt though i have figued out the problem. A question i have is though have any of you that use the Bona super 8 ever use another brand as well and which do you prefer? I'm looking into buying a super 8 but unsure of it's sanding capability. Seems like it's a mix between the hummel and NT8 .


----------



## AL'S FLOORS (May 13, 2008)

*commercial bids*

im an installer and have been working for a company for a while and going on my own and i got this job it consist of 8820 sq. ft. of VCT i have never really bid so i was woundering if anyone can help me out. 
chapel- 5934 sq. ft needs floor prep and vct rip up
kitchen w/ pantry- 864 sq. ft some floor prep & rip-up
3 restrooms- 430 sq. ft rip-up
large hallway- 1592 sq. ft carpet rip-up
i was gonna charge 1.50 a sq. ft that includes rip-up , glue, prep fee, and installation does that seem reasonable or can anyone help me throw a number out


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

AL'S FLOORS said:


> im an installer and have been working for a company for a while and going on my own and i got this job it consist of 8820 sq. ft. of VCT i have never really bid so i was woundering if anyone can help me out.
> chapel- 5934 sq. ft needs floor prep and vct rip up
> kitchen w/ pantry- 864 sq. ft some floor prep & rip-up
> 3 restrooms- 430 sq. ft rip-up
> ...


You will go broke at those prices. I wouldn't touch the tear up alone, for less then $1.50 a sq.ft. The floor prep is going to come out to about $1 a foot, if I supply the patching material(minimal prep scenerio) More if it is massive prep. Takes just as long to install a plank style prefinished wood floor. So, I'm bidding the installation part at $2, and I might come down to $1.50 a foot if it is a gravy layout.


----------



## Chris_cj (Nov 12, 2008)

*Hummel Lagler or Kunzle & Tasin*

Hi guys, 
I am getting in my 3rd year of Hardwood Floor business, and last week my 8" Hummel was stolen from a jobsite.Today I stopped by in a hardwood floor store and I saw a KT Taurus there that I like it a lot. What do you know about this machines (KT) ? All the guys I known are using a Hummel. If you find a good deal for Hummel or KT let me know and I'll pay the shipping.
Thanks


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

HUmmel maintenace

clean roller pin
clean wheels (filler/glue
check belt tension or belts for excessive wear

lastly, check drum...you may have caught a staple or something stuck in the drum..

excessive build up of dust/filler etc on roller pin will cause the belt run off track and can cause waves in the floor..

same with dirty wheel..

something in drum will cause chatter.

I own 4 hummels and frankly, the best machines Ive ever run.. leave the bst cut around.. 
The above I mentioned are things we have come across when we developed a problem..

The rollers can also wear oout over time from belts and will also cause belts to run wild when they are on the floor effecting the cut.


----------



## hmdude (Apr 10, 2009)

Chris_cj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am getting in my 3rd year of Hardwood Floor business, and last week my 8" Hummel was stolen from a jobsite.Today I stopped by in a hardwood floor store and I saw a KT Taurus there that I like it a lot. What do you know about this machines (KT) ? All the guys I known are using a Hummel. If you find a good deal for Hummel or KT let me know and I'll pay the shipping.
> Thanks


did you find a sander to buy yet??


----------



## hmdude (Apr 10, 2009)

jamestrd said:


> HUmmel maintenace
> 
> clean roller pin
> clean wheels (filler/glue
> ...


Hi i just bought a hummel that the owner burned up by restarting the machine over and over when the running capasitor was bad. have you ever redone a motor?


----------



## ELITE2010 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Hummel waves*



hardwoodhavoc said:


> I have used many different drum/belt sanders. Infact all all the above listed. My favorite B/D sander is the Prosand 10. I am currently using a Prosand Super 8 2001 model. The basic design of the Bona prosand and the Orebro is the same. I have worked with these sanders for years. All sanders have draw backs but these sanders seem to fit my process of sanding. They also seem to leave less edge work (edgers sux). Them there galaxy jobbies are friggin HUGE! I worked at shop that swore by them and thier answer for the weight was to seperate the motor from the the body every day and re-assemble it the next job..this calls for oven mits on long days. The hummel 8 inch seems to take forever and leaves alot of edge work. The 10in hummels is a bit better but seems to still double my rough or strip sanding time. Then I have noticed all the hummels I have used seemed to leave sanding patterns. These mostly dissapear in 120g screening process. I have heard other people, more than one person has called it hummel roll. I personaly think this could be a maint. issue. Hummels do seem to be the most user friendly machines though. Easy for those just starting. A clarke durm/belt hmm yuk is about all i have to say. They look like they should work well but the few i have worked with chatter and shake like a wet dog. I even thought to buy one once brand new. but it to chattered right out of the box and the demo they gave me did also so i purchased a prosand and have had little trouble with it for years. Well sorry bout the windy speech but if you didn't wanna hear bout drum sander tech your in the wrong forum.



I also use a hummel and I have noticed that on some hardwood grains it sands more of the soft part and less of the hard part. This makes the floor look wavy. Any solutions to this problem??? I have tried to go at a 15 degree angle on my rough pass but it has only helped a little bit. Your help is greatly appriciated.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

ELITE2010 said:


> I also use a hummel and I have noticed that on some hardwood grains it sands more of the soft part and less of the hard part. This makes the floor look wavy. Any solutions to this problem??? I have tried to go at a 15 degree angle on my rough pass but it has only helped a little bit. Your help is greatly appriciated.


Wow!! for a first post, it is a big question. You need to look at sanding disks to eliminate soft/hard grain problem. It is the nature of the wood,not much to do with drum sander.


----------



## ELITE2010 (Jan 30, 2010)

astor said:


> Wow!! for a first post, it is a big question. You need to look at sanding disks to eliminate soft/hard grain problem. It is the nature of the wood,not much to do with drum sander.


So do you thing if i buff the floor a lot before the first coat that it can fix it a little bit. Also what grit screen should I be using. I usually finish my fine sand with 80 grit and screen the floor with 120.

Thanks


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

ELITE2010 said:


> So do you thing if i buff the floor a lot before the first coat that it can fix it a little bit. Also what grit screen should I be using. I usually finish my fine sand with 80 grit and screen the floor with 120.
> 
> Thanks


 I am talking about sanding disks for buffer,not screens.
In order to get a dead flat surface, you need to use sanding disks hard plate attached to buffer.Of course run the buffer perpendicular to the boards, never with the boards.Here comes the "experience required" part.Depends on the specie you may start with 80 or 100 sanding paper.It takes time and patience, no rushing.
BTW,when you run the last with 80, I suggest using 100 or used 80 to screen the floor, but that depends also if you staining or not.


----------



## Chris_cj (Nov 12, 2008)

hmdude said:


> did you find a sander to buy yet??


Yap, I've got a Hummel and a K&T now, and I am trying to get rid of the KT.


----------



## parquetselvon (Mar 15, 2011)

*Floor sanding machine*

Hi, I have a Franke FSR 20 see photos, 92 kg with a drum. I have been using this machine for the last 20 years. I am intending to buy the lightest one the Laegler Profit. to save a bit my BACK. I would like to have advices in order to make the best choice. The Franke one, will be used mainly sanded old flooring in very bad condition. I will use The Laegler Profit for new flooring and also the most often when I have to climb the stairs.
Is there a big difference between a Drum and the Belt. I am choosing the Profit Laegler because of the weight 44kg. :thumbsup:


----------

